# Cable blows up house



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

http://www.wtr.com/trn/nw_national/article/0,1891,TRN_5703_1753292,00.html

Woman's house blew up after cable TV was installed... We all knew there was a good reason to get DBS!

The Monroe County Sheriff's Department and Aquila, the company that provided gas to the home, said a Comcast Cable worker installing cable punctured a buried line, which sparked the fire. The gas line was marked, Aquila officials said.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh sure, you're going to believe the *GAS* company, *Aquila* over a fine organization like Comcast Cable?  :rolling:


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh come on, I've heard of satellite installers doing bad things too. Mine nearly fell off the roof.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Actually reading the article again the cable guy managed to actually blow up 2 houses... Must be the cable club program, I wonder if the lady gets credit for signing up her neighbor?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

:rolling:


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

"Oh come on, I've heard of satellite installers doing bad things too. Mine nearly fell off the roof."

The dish fell off, the installer, or both?:welcome:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In an unrelated story...

A two-alarm fire tore through a San Jose, Calif., business that sold rare and exotic reptiles and snakes, killing at least half of the animals. The fire broke out Monday morning at the Reptile Ranch and took about half an hour for firefighters to bring under control. Firefighters who arrived on the scene saw heavy smoke billowing out of the building and broke into the business to try to save some of the 80-plus animals housed in pens and cages. Although some animals were burned to death, most of the animals who died from smoke inhalation were in cages above ground level. Many of the animals that died were smaller in size - *geckos* and lizards - while the larger iguanas and boa constrictors survived, fire officials said. (San Francisco Chronicle)

Note to RKing401:

Richard, when taking your gecko on installs, be careful where you drive the ground rod. Wouldn't want to roast the little guy.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ramcm7 _
> *
> The dish fell off, the installer, or both?:welcome: *


The installer, after he put the dish on the roof. He stepped on his ladder and his ladder fell down. He had to struggle to get back up on the roof until I put back the ladder up for him.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Many of the animals that died were smaller in size - *geckos* and lizards


My installation assistant is going to go to PETA about this.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *Oh come on, I've heard of satellite installers doing bad things too. Mine nearly fell off the roof. *


Like in the Bundy reunion show? What a riot! :lol:


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

WTF??? How does an installer puncture a BURIED gas line and HOW is it MARKED if it is BURIED?

Yeah, I know, the orange markers. But an installer? Must have been trenching and didn't pay attention. I usually see that more in satellite where some genius kid will put his shovel through a buried electrical line to a pool.

It isn't for nothing there are penalties for workmen who don't call the authorities to check before digging.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waydwolf _
> * WTF??? How does an installer puncture a BURIED gas line and HOW is it MARKED if it is BURIED?
> 
> Yeah, I know, the orange markers. But an installer? Must have been trenching and didn't pay attention. I usually see that more in satellite where some genius kid will put his shovel through a buried electrical line to a pool.
> *


Was he driving in a ground rod or something? That's the only way I can see that happening.


----------



## ADent (Jul 7, 2002)

Qwest (actually one of its subs) blew up a house and did $100,000 in damage to the one next to it.

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/local/article/0,1299,DRMN_15_1526724,00.html


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

From the old SCTV segment "Farm Film Celebrity Blow Up,"

"May the Good Lord take a liking to ya, and blow ya up, real soon!"

:flaiming


----------



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

Yea, that house was not that far from me. I saw the story on the news and there was nouthing left of the home!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I guess there will not be anybody else getting cable around that area, be too afraid that the same would happen to them. It would hard to puncture a gas line as thick as they are wouldn't it? If it was plastic then it would not be as hard to puncture but that would not create a spark like it would a metal gas line.


----------

